# Routan Iphone Bluetooth Issue



## mokeefe11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Audio is garbled when I use the bluetooth from Iphone to Uconnect on my Routan. Works fine on the Jetta so know it's not the phone. Has anyone seen thsi before?
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Fillmore123 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Routan iphone bluetooth issue*

My wife and I both have iphone 4's and do not have any problems.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

mokeefe11 said:


> Audio is garbled when I use the bluetooth from Iphone to Uconnect on my Routan. Works fine on the Jetta so know it's not the phone. Has anyone seen thsi before?
> Thanks!
> Mike


What year Routan and what model iPhone--there is a list on here somewhere that lists what firmware or whatever is compatible with the Uconnect.


It is in my post in this thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...with-2011-RBZ-radio&highlight=iphone+firmware


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Yesterday I hooked up my wife's iPhone and had zero issues. BTW, I have 2012 Routan if that matters.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

vwroutan1 said:


> Yesterday I hooked up my wife's iPhone and had zero issues. BTW, I have 2012 Routan if that matters.


Guess it's down to the differences between your phones, look at the list in the link I provided, there may even be an updated list out there. Seems to be there are some little hiccups on different model Apple products with the Uconnect. I'm an Android guy, no issues on my Uconnect, three different generations of Android phones and all work with our Routan. Only issue we have is if I call my wife when she just get into the van and she's no on the BT yet it takes a bit longer to swap over, no biggie.


----------

